# Post pics of the most beautiful places in the world



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.mypage.tsn.cc/spazz/sydney03_1024x768.jpg

It can be pictures of mountains, buildings, statues, castles, beaches anything.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.skibanff.com/gallery/images/wallpaper_oct05_800.jpg

I love the mountains.

*Edit *: someone should show me up and find a better rocky mountain pic than that cuz that one really doesnt do them justice.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

Foreman where is that? Italy? 16th chapel?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 16, 2005)

Foreman would that be Il Duomo in Milan Italy?


----------



## Devlin (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok I know the middle pic is inside the Cathedral in the Vatican in Italy.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Foreman would that be Il Duomo in Milan Italy?


first pic
the rest are St Peters in Rome


----------



## PreMier (Oct 16, 2005)

This is sunrise in Southern Utah, when I was hunting.






And some other ones of the rockies near my house when I was hiking.  They are covered in some snow now..  And sorry for the small pics, the quality is too high on them and I cant attach them any bigger.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> first pic
> the rest are St Peters in Rome



So the first pic is Il duomo in MIlan, Italy.   Now isn't St. Peter's actually in Vatican City not Rome.  If I remember my history the Vatican City, which is inside of Rome, is actually its own its own state.  If I had my pics with me I also have pics of Il Duomo, St. Peter's in the Vatican, the Sistine Chapel, Florence Italy, Bologna Italy, Vicenza Italy and a few remote towns in Italy.

Foreman..did you go up on the roof of Il Duomo?  It's was incredible up there.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *So the first pic is Il duomo in MIlan, Italy*.   Now isn't St. Peter's actually in Vatican City not Rome.  If I remember my history *the Vatican City, which is inside of Rome, is actually its own its own state*.  If I had my pics with me I also have pics of Il Duomo, St. Peter's in the Vatican, the Sistine Chapel, Florence Italy, Bologna Italy, Vicenza Italy and a few remote towns in Italy.
> 
> Foreman..did you go up on the roof of Il Duomo?  It's was incredible up there.


Yes and Yes....its own Country actually.....


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Foreman where is that? Italy? 16th chapel?


 It's not 16th chapel smart one, it's sistine chapel, in Ituhhlee.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 16, 2005)

Right inbetwixt those....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's not 16th chapel smart one, it's sistine chapel, in Ituhhlee.


 LMAO.


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's not 16th chapel smart one, it's sistine chapel, in Ituhhlee.


Shit I have type that into a yahoo search and shit pop up..............give a nigga a break


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> LMAO.


I'm bigger than you


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It's not 16th chapel smart one, it's sistine chapel, in Ituhhlee.


 sixteen....that's classic


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm bigger than you


 Black people have better genectics.


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Black people have better genectics.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Shit I have type that into a yahoo search and shit pop up..............give a nigga a break


 break???


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 16, 2005)

santorini, greece


----------



## god hand (Oct 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> break???


Now that shit is funny


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> break???


 AHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> greece


Thats my next trip


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 16, 2005)

amicalola falls georgia


----------



## Shae (Oct 16, 2005)

Prescott Arizona,


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Oct 17, 2005)

I Can post my favorite place   My hometown of detroit :-D






























Aint it sooooo beautiful?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

nice pics 
Detroit is a shit hole...........


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Oct 17, 2005)

No its not


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Oct 17, 2005)

Theres niceish parts


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

sorry bro...............I grew up 1.5 hours from Detroit.....my Brother lives their now
To list it as one of the most beautiful places in the world is just sad...........you really need to get out more.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)

Detroit_4_Life said:
			
		

> No its not



yes it is!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> yes it is!


Agreed...

*S-H-I-T - H-O-L-E!!!!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Mooney Falls - Supai, Arizona


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2005)

Some people are at work!!!  Keep the posts clean or at least label it NWS!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

Detroit_4_Life said:
			
		

> Theres niceish parts


  What parts would that be...Greektown and the Renn center?

  Oakland county is beautiful.

 007 go back to work...you shouldn't be on this site anyway during work hours


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for re posting all that porn 007..................some people just got fired thanks to that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Detroit_4_Life said:
			
		

> Theres niceish parts


Yes, but not in Detroit!!!






Lapeer, MI


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

New River Gorge, West Virginia


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2005)

Sedona, AZ


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, but not in Detroit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have some family there....right up M-24.  Gotta love MI dirt roads.  I love the communities that refuse to let them get paved, b/c they want that outdoorsy feeling.  I have a friend in the middle of Pontiac, MI who lives on a dirt road


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Oct 17, 2005)

No i was just playing but Detroit is still my favorite city.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.edmonton.ca/portal/serve...D9A-8D94-35444D3C0A41/0/greengrassskyline.jpg

my hometown


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> http://www.edmonton.ca/portal/server.pt/gateway/PTARGS_0_2_272_214_0_43/http%3B/CMSServer/NR/rdonlyres/205C0B2C-8D57-4D9A-8D94-35444D3C0A41/0/greengrassskyline.jpg
> 
> my hometown


 very nice 

 almost a paradox...skyscrapers and such lush greenery


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thanks for re posting all that porn 007..................some people just got fired thanks to that.




Thats funny.  I hate when people post that shit.  There should be a seperate section for that.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)

007 said:
			
		

> Some people are at work!!!  Keep the posts clean or at least label it NWS!


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thanks for re posting all that porn 007..................some people just got fired thanks to that.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2005)

Holy shit I almost got fired, but then my boss stared and asked me for the url, and left without saying another word.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Holy shit I almost got fired, but then my boss stared and asked me for the url, and left without saying another word.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 17, 2005)

June Lake, Eastern Sierra Nevadas


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


Seriously tho u cant do that shit man not cool.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 18, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> June Lake, Eastern Sierra Nevadas


YEP that looks like BIG BEAR!!!

AWESOME... winter or summer!!


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is sunrise in Southern Utah, when I was hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw it Im moving there now!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

*Ellis island*

Some of your grandparents probably came thru here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)

40 doo-wop or 40 duece....42st.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Musclemar (Oct 18, 2005)

Ditto on Santorini bro!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Seriously tho u cant do that shit man not cool.



cool is a relative teerm!


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> cool is a relative teerm!


It isnt? Well whats this word? FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> It isnt? Well whats this word? FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU


----------



## MyK (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Detroit


----------



## MyK (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Detroit




looks good from far, but its far from good!


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 19, 2005)

of all the places in the world, why would you pick detroit?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Detroit


 c'mon bud...You are obviously from outside the D.  I'm guessing Oakland county.  People in Wayne county would know better than to say that.  good pic of the Ren center, but that is an oasis in the middle of a hellhole.  2mi to 8mi is not so nice


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.belize.com/photogallery/images/blize-city-slum_jpg.jpg


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> c'mon bud...You are obviously from outside the D.  I'm guessing Oakland county.  People in Wayne county would know better than to say that.  good pic of the Ren center, but that is an oasis in the middle of a hellhole.  2mi to 8mi is not so nice



 

How much time have you spent in the D ?   

I grew up on 9 Mile/Gratiot so I spent a lot of time south of 8 Mile (which IS a shitty part).   I also worked at I-75 and Woodward for five years so I know downtown pretty well.  People give the city a bad rap.     There are lots of nice places around Detroit.   Granted, Maui is much nicer but Detroit is no worse then the majority of major cities around the US.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> http://www.belize.com/photogallery/images/blize-city-slum_jpg.jpg


Aww man!!!!

You're killing me!!!!

I was planning on going there in spring -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice pics MM!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice pics MM!!








This and the pyramids are why I wanted to go -


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How much time have you spent in the D ?
> 
> I grew up on 9 Mile/Gratiot so I spent a lot of time south of 8 Mile (which IS a shitty part). I also worked at I-75 and Woodward for five years so I know downtown pretty well. People give the city a bad rap. There are lots of nice places around Detroit. Granted, Maui is much nicer but Detroit is no worse then the majority of major cities around the US.


 I spent 1 year in ferndale and 3 years in west bloomfield.
 I know why you give your city so much respect when the rest of nation doesn't:  people from the D are loyal Detroiter through thick and thin.  One can understand that unless they have lived for a little time.  Yes I know lived outside wayne co., but ferndale is pretty much the same thing stratteling 8mi.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

I demand that everyone erase all their posts about Detroit from this thread!!!!!
(with the exception of the one with the nice skyline picture)


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 20, 2005)

I demand you post some pic of New Dehli!

  some furry monkeys in there would be nice too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I spent 1 year in ferndale and 3 years in west bloomfield.
> I know why you give your city so much respect when the rest of nation doesn't:  people from the D are loyal Detroiter through thick and thin.  One can understand that unless they have lived for a little time.  Yes I know lived outside wayne co., but ferndale is pretty much the same thing stratteling 8mi.





You're right, Detroiters are loyal.

Hopefully you had a chance to check out some classic Detroit hangouts such as Mexican Village, Fishbones, Ol' Shealeagh's, Roma Cafe, The Post Bar (on Congress), The Detroiter, All American Coney's, JL Arena, Soup Kitchen Saloon, Woodbridge Tavern, Nemo's, ...   Man - there were a lot of places to go out downtown (if you knew your way around).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This and the pyramids are why I wanted to go -



That's a big whale shark!!

  

You won't find those in  DETROIT !!  haha


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.inbeverley.co.uk/

http://www.localhistories.org/beverley.html

this is where I was born, theres a link with pics, and the second link is the history of the town for those who are interested! it is very picturesque, but not as nice as detroit


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2005)

heres some random pics of Beverley:


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 20, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> http://www.belize.com/photogallery/images/blize-city-slum_jpg.jpg



lol.. but seriously that place has really cleaned up now that Katrina has hit.


----------



## god hand (Oct 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> heres some random pics of Beverley:


You must not have read the title of this thread. Now go and read it and then read my sig!


----------



## BulkHead (Oct 20, 2005)

I knew someone would post a woman.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You must not have read the title of this thread. Now go and read it and then read my sig!


No shit...

Bunch of old-ass buildings and decomposing architechture - 

Old world civil engineering -


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You must not have read the title of this thread. Now go and read it and then read my sig!


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No shit...
> 
> Bunch of old-ass buildings and decomposing architechture -
> 
> Old world civil engineering -


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> YEP that looks like BIG BEAR!!!
> 
> AWESOME... winter or summer!!




I live in big bear. it sucks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> I live in big bear. it sucks.


I wasn't refering to living there, just ransacking the place as a tourist -  


Is Chads still there?, is the polar bear breakfast place still there?
(whatever it was called)


----------



## god hand (Oct 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wasn't refering to living there, just ransacking the place as a tourist -
> 
> 
> Is Chads still there?, is the polar bear breakfast place still there?
> (whatever it was called)


You make it sound like youve been all over the world  You probably dont make more than forty thou a year


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You make it sound like youve been all over the world  You probably dont make more than forty thou a year


 Clearly you haven't been around the world otherwise you'd know you don't need to make 40k a year to travel it.  I'm a broke student and been to three continents with an income less than 20K a year.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wasn't refering to living there, just ransacking the place as a tourist -
> 
> 
> Is Chads still there?, is the polar bear breakfast place still there?
> (whatever it was called)



ya you tourists lol, i dont even go out in town on holiday weekends.

Chads is still here and im never up for breakfast so i dunno about the other hahaha; atlthough, there is teddy bears in the village and im not quite sure that i ever heard of polar bears lol.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

Northern Lake Huron + Protein and Omega-3's


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Northern Lake Huron + Protein and Omega-3's


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


By what????


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> By what????


Where???


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> By what????



the fish, whats with th fish?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> ya you tourists lol, i dont even go out in town on holiday weekends.
> 
> Chads is still here and im never up for breakfast so i dunno about the other hahaha; atlthough, there is teddy bears in the village and im not quite sure that i ever heard of polar bears lol.


  - Teddy Bears...

The place I'm talking about only serves breakfast, and the pancakes
so huge they are bigger than the plate!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

That nice calm water is perfect for a swim -


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> the fish, whats with th fish?



Caught in northern Lake Huron at Spectacle Reef (the lighthouse)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You make it sound like youve been all over the world  You probably dont make more than forty thou a year


What makes you think you know what I make... or do???

But I know what you make...






...Usually no sense, and poor character judgements -  










And the only thing I need, is a cute WO girl, to go places with me -


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

How come my pics post as thumbnails?


----------

